# What is your favorite Grand Camp Site?



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

Putting the final touches on a Grand itinerary for this March.


So what is your favorite Grand Camp site??? Why???


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Browns Inscription. Now everyone go there


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

BarryDingle said:


> Browns Inscription. Now everyone go there


Hahahahaha... I hear camping in Red Wall Cavern is pretty sweet!


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

South canyon


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok, I'll play nice, I love Ledges, Upper ledges is nice too. It gives you a nice setup to hike Havasu the next day.


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

TriBri1 said:


> Ok, I'll play nice, I love Ledges, Upper ledges is nice too. It gives you a nice setup to hike Havasu the next day.


Ledges is awesome. I like Bass Camp a lot.


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Day 1 Lee's Ferry: (private trip to commercial TL) Hey where you planning to camp tonight?
(Commercial TL to private) Bass Camp!

*don't mean to rattle anyone's cage, I've just heard it has happened...not my program... Privates are awesome! As long as they camp where they say, and do not split their trip to grab good camps. (it happens alot)


----------



## rafterbrooks (Nov 6, 2004)

I think all the camps can be good camps. Especially ones that I haven't been to yet. I am going with a group early March, so maybe see you there!


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

I have 42 trips and still stay at new camps almost every trip! The place just "Rocks"!!


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Mmmmm . . . the makings of an unecessary controversy here . . .

ALL camps in the Grand Canyon are good. That's the way you should approach it. I.e., with an OPEN MIND, launch at Lee's Ferry and, while there, ask around about who plans to camp where, giving due regard to commercial guides who are ON A SCHEDULE (there is no reason for animosity between private and commercial as to camps, and most commercial guides are also private boaters) and, as you travel down river, TAKE IN THE WONDER AND AWESOMENESS OF THE PLACE and wherever you camp each night, IT WILL BE THE BEST. My point? If you put too many expectations on the trip and too much emphasis on a "this is my camp" attitude, you will surely miss out! Go with the flow! It is GEORGIOUS EVERYWHERE down there!


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah BCJ, You get it! Sensory candy is EVERYWHERE down there. Camps are bigger or smaller, have hikes or don't, but they are all great! Just enjoy the trip! I find new cool stuff on every trip! Most of them are not attraction sights.


----------



## farmer_juan (Mar 31, 2008)

For what it's worth, my favorites (hard to pick just one) are: South Canyon, Bass, Blacktail, Upper Ledges and Tuckup. Pretty sure anywhere you camp is gonna rock.


----------



## bjett (Jun 30, 2005)

Across From Deer Creek. View of the falls from camp and you can ferry back and forth for hikes to Deer Creek.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

bjett said:


> Across From Deer Creek. View of the falls from camp and you can ferry back and forth for hikes to Deer Creek.


I second this. I had this camp entirely to myself for 8 hours last year while our group was hiking. It was AMAZING! Maybe the best view from a camp in the Canyon. Plan on getting there early and being disappointed, however. It's a popular camp. 

For small groups I really like Little Red Wall and the upper Lower Bass camp.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Favorite? One? That's hard to choose.

Lees ferry boater's camp first came to mind because that means a trip is starting.

I'd go with South. Lots of room and a ton of walking choices, short and far. Good layover camp, too. Still space for a second trip to come in and be away from each other, and nice to sit around and relax after the fuss of driving to the Ferry, rigging, figuring how the group is interacting, etc.


----------



## birdman83 (Apr 30, 2009)

Nothing like a little bocce ball at Grapevine with the sound of upcoming rapids.


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

grapevine is pretty sweet, right between the two rapids. I also liked olo myself. I do agree that you should catch as catch can. We didn't have much of a plan, and even though it may have pissed off the other groups when they asked us, we just decided to take whatever camp suited us this time (if another group had a plan we let them go for it) I liked not knowing what to expect, made for fun exploring.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Good point. Many times groups I'm with will have a time in mind for camp, rather than a specific place. There is a nice walk at almost every camp.


----------



## kikii875 (Oct 25, 2010)

My favorite camps are 'favorites' because of great memories I have of that camp. Having been a commercial guide for so long down in the canyon, when I go on private trips I like to try and find camps that I have never stayed at before. On our private trip this last summer, of the 15 camps, 7 I had never camped at before, 2 I had only camped there once before, 2 it had been over 30 years since I camp there and only 4 were common camps for me. We had a good time every night. Some of the camps were literally new because the constant 25k this summer had created them and our trip spanned into Sept. when the water dropped to 16k.
If I was to choose my two favorite camps they would be Deer Creek, and Shinumo Creek. We would go to the falls and shower at night, it was great. Now you can't camp at either camp and the camps/sandy beaches are gone. I do feel bad about using soap in the sidestreams back then, but what did we know then, and there were no regulations.
Now my favorite camps are anywhere that we can set up the kitchen close to the boats and also have a spot to set up a circle of chairs for the evening.


----------



## Pro Leisure (Sep 19, 2011)

Now my favorite camps are anywhere that we can set up the kitchen close to the boats and also have a spot to set up a circle of chairs for the evening.

this is a great way to approach finding a good camp!


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

Bass Camp, big birthday party planned 12/12/12, come join us....


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

By come join us do you have room on your trip...? looking to join a trip in winter.


----------



## Newty (Mar 31, 2009)

My Favorite is Blacktail, camped there on Halloween 3 years ago, camped there the day before thanksgiving this year. Great ledge to sleep under right at the mouth of the canyon  if you don't mind a little drumming that is. Ledges was also great this time, we got the pinch by another private at matkat so we headed down to edges for BLT+A in the sunshine for 4 hours. Fantastico. For commercial trips, there are definitely some camps that suck, but for a private, there are no bad camps. The fact of the matter is this, if you are on a private trip down the Grand Canyon, and you are pissed at someone or something, if you are in a bad mood of any kind down there you should really pull your head out and look around, it's not just another river trip,it is THEE Grand Canyon


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Did you know that Blacktail is haunted? I'd be too nervous to get any sleep on that ledge, even as nice as it is.


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Read the story about Blacktail in "There's This River" edited by Christa Sadler. Creepy! Even during the day the drums are there. It seems you have to listen harder though..... Saw an awesome concert there though! Didn't need drums!


----------



## CanyonEJ (Jul 28, 2008)

Newty said:


> if you are in a bad mood of any kind down there you should really pull your head out and look around, it's not just another river trip,it is THEE Grand Canyon


Yup... Newty as in, the guy who poured whiskey in my beer at backeddy? The one whom I helped serve Bananas Foster to his people? That one? In that case my favorite place to sleep is somewhere in the rocks between football and backeddy...


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

Wait a second- this isn't the same Newty that likes to take custies into that canyon and read them the story about the drums and the guys who had the same dream that they needed to get the hell out of the canyon is it? I did that trip a few years ago as a custy and our guide named Newty did just that...gave me the creeps.


----------



## Newty (Mar 31, 2009)

CanyonEJ, you are likely referring to my little brother

Kendi, you could be referring to either my brother or myself, likely me as I tend to give people the creeps.

David L, I am all too aware of the haunted nature of blacktail, thus the  in my original post. 

Nevertheless, Blacktail is still top of my list.


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

Well, then- (one of) you guys made quite the impression. Can't wait to do a private trip so I check out the "drums" for myself. Cheers!


----------



## Newty (Mar 31, 2009)

Kendi said:


> Well, then- (one of) you guys made quite the impression. Can't wait to do a private trip so I check out the "drums" for myself. Cheers!


Kinda tall kinda round guy who talks A LOT is my brother

Taller (6'6") skinnier über handsome, whitty, intelligent, attractive, hilarious, handsome, attractive guy is me. 

The other way to tell is he plays the guitar, I do not.


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

Newty said:


> Kinda tall kinda round guy who talks A LOT is my brother
> 
> Taller (6'6") skinnier über handsome, whitty, intelligent, attractive, hilarious, handsome, attractive guy is me.
> 
> The other way to tell is he plays the guitar, I do not.


You must obviously be the more humble of the two as well.....


----------



## sealion (Oct 13, 2008)

Burro Canyon below bass in the winter. Its a driftwood magnet for all the fire you want, also the hiking is the same as Bass, with more aerobics to the start. Also pretty good sun.


----------



## alanbol (Jun 3, 2005)

*Shade when it's hot, sun when it's not.*

So it all depends on the season.
I do have an affection for Nankoweap, though.


----------



## loren_w (Jul 14, 2009)

They are all good, However a moonlight hike up to the Anasasi Graineries to watch the moon rise is sweet.


----------



## Barney Fife (May 25, 2009)

BCJ said:


> My point? If you put too many expectations on the trip and too much emphasis on a "this is my camp" attitude, you will surely miss out! Go with the flow!


Great advice from the river..."go with the flow" and "go around the obstacles".


----------

